# 15 min jump or advance to end of recording?



## DWhite (Feb 28, 2003)

A buddy of mine has a Dish 942 that seems to be acting up a bit. He said hat when he is watching a recording and he fast forwards many times the recording will start to FF and then it will stop and it will kick him out and return him to the event screen. 

Any ideas on how to correct that? How about a way to do a 15 min jump or even jump to the end of the program? Any way to reset the PVR. Kind of likes Tivos old Clear and Delete.

Thanks


----------



## BlackRabbit (Feb 29, 2008)

I have had my 942 for about 3 years and I don't remember ever coming across this issue, though I don't ever remember trying to fast forward so far. I know pressing FF several times makes it so fast you will get to the end in no time.

I remember coming across a remote sequence recently that will reinitialize the HD and there is a button combination you can use when powering on, but I can't remember either of them. A search will probably find it. The sequence started with Menu, 6, 3 so you might start with that.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Is it a good recording? Is it a recording from an OTA channel with marginal signal? Was it recorded during a rain storm?

I have seen this type of behavior on recordings where the signal was lost intermittently.


----------



## DWhite (Feb 28, 2003)

It is a good recording. It happens on most of the recordings. Anything over an hour will usually bog down when FF and then just stop and take him back to the beginning option screen. 
He has rebooted the PVR hard and cold. Taken out the card and reinserted. I am wondering if there is a way to wipe the drive and start over again or do a clear and delete like on the Tivos.


----------



## BlackRabbit (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is a link showing the sequence:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1036723&postcount=5

I hope it works.


----------

